# Huge Steamboat Powder Day Video 2/20



## CFlem18 (May 12, 2008)

http://youtu.be/lxGmj23e9ZA

Great Day on the slope with my friends. It was a 40+ inch day, and tons of fun. Enjoy

P.S. be sure to hit HD settings


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks epic. Keep that trailing hand in front of your back hip (after 20 years of riding, I just learned this tip).


----------



## lemsip (Sep 11, 2009)

DanOrion said:


> Looks epic. Keep that trailing hand in front of your back hip (after 20 years of riding, I just learned this tip).


Sorry for the hijack, but what does this do for you? I ask because I know I ride with a trailing hand all the time.

Awesome powder by the way. I don't doubt I would have ended up stuck up to my chest.


----------



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

lemsip said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but what does this do for you? I ask because I know I ride with a trailing hand all the time.
> 
> Awesome powder by the way. I don't doubt I would have ended up stuck up to my chest.


It would be the similar to skiing in the back seat.

Keeping your trailing hand resting on your hip improves your balance over your feet and centers you, you dont have to flail the back arm for ballance, unless of course you are trying to keep your tip up in 40" on a 155!

sick video - the snowboarders.... FM


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

lemsip said:


> Sorry for the hijack, but what does this do for you? I ask because I know I ride with a trailing hand all the time.
> 
> Awesome powder by the way. I don't doubt I would have ended up stuck up to my chest.


A fine use of go-pro too; making me jealous while I sit at my desk.

All I can say about keeping your trailing hand forward is that it allows you to ride much more aggressively, turn faster and improves control at speed.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

Sure if your a racer working the gates or sketchy big mountain do or die terrain. Everyone has their own style. Looks like a harmless big pow day at the boat. Of course I'd be on at least a 166 with a snorkel in my jacket. 



DanOrion said:


> A fine use of go-pro too; making me jealous while I sit at my desk.
> 
> All I can say about keeping your trailing hand forward is that it allows you to ride much more aggressively, turn faster and improves control at speed.


----------



## GunnyRyan (May 18, 2010)

Holy face shots! sweet video


----------

